# Iphone 6S e 6S plus: caratteristiche, prezzo, uscita in Italia



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Apple, poco fa, ha presentato i nuovi iPhone 6 e 6S plus. Ecco, di seguito, le novità.

A livello estetico sono molti simili agli iPhone 6 e 6 Plus. 

Nuovo 3D touch: nuovo sistema di "tocco" del dispositivo. Tramite diverse pressioni che daremo con le dita sullo schermo del device, potremo accedere a nuove funzioni ed opzioni. Ad esempio, si potrà fare maggiore pressione, a lungo, sul touch per vedere l'anteprima di una mail ricevuta. Facendo altre pressioni sul touch, invece, potremo aprire la fotocamera in modalità selfie. Il nuovo touch servirà anche per il multitasking.

I nuovi device monteranno il nuovo chip Apple A 90. Cpu e Gpu più veloci, rispettivamente, del 70 e del 90%.

Nuova fotocamera da 12 Megapixel


Video dei nuovi iPhone 6s e 6s plus qui in basso dal secondo post in poi


Prezzi: i nuovi iPhone 6S e 6S plus costeranno come gli attuali iPhone 6 e 6 plus, che caleranno di prezzo.

La data di uscita in Italia non è ancora stata comunicata. In diverse altre zone, i preordini partiranno il 12 settembre. In Italia, bisognerà attendere.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)




----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)




----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)




----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Che tristezza. 

Sempre le stesse cose. Non si inventa più nulla. L'hype era bassissimo, infatti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> 
> Sempre le stesse cose. Non si inventa più nulla. L'hype era bassissimo, infatti.



Concordo... ma i prezzi del 6 e del 6 plus di quanto caleranno secondo te?


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo... ma i prezzi del 6 e del 6 plus di quanto caleranno secondo te?




Non si sa ancora!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> 
> Sempre le stesse cose. Non si inventa più nulla. L'hype era bassissimo, infatti.



Concordo , ma si sa che la versione S è sempre così anche se , esteticamente identici ma dentro gli hanno dato una bella botta di Upgrade ... La vera bomba è L iPad Pro ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora!



La butto lì: 6 a 500€ e 6 plus a 600€... vedremo.


----------



## ralf (9 Settembre 2015)

Scaffale anche questo, apettiamo il 7 che dovrebbe avere molte novità interessanti.


----------



## patriots88 (10 Settembre 2015)

secondo me sbagliamo noi ad estremizzare e ad aspettarci sempre qualcosa in più rispetto al passato.

i primi ovvio che furono shockanti perchè rivoluzionari. oggi invece abbiamo raggiunto un livello talmente elevato che è sempre più difficile sbalordire ogni volta.

anche perchè che volete che facciano a un telefono oltre a quello che già c'è?


----------



## Liuke (10 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo... ma i prezzi del 6 e del 6 plus di quanto caleranno secondo te?


Prezzi rivisti da apple
Per il 5s:
529€ da 16
579€ da 32
Per il 6:
669€ da 16
779€ da 64
rimossa la 128
Per il 6plus:
779€ da 16
889€ da 64
rimossa la 128


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Settembre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Prezzi rivisti da apple
> Per il 5s:
> 529€ da 16
> 579€ da 32
> ...



Grazie, per il 6 plus invece?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Settembre 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> secondo me sbagliamo noi ad estremizzare e ad aspettarci sempre qualcosa in più rispetto al passato.
> 
> i primi ovvio che furono shockanti perchè rivoluzionari. oggi invece abbiamo raggiunto un livello talmente elevato che è sempre più difficile sbalordire ogni volta.
> 
> anche perchè che volete che facciano a un telefono oltre a quello che già c'è?



Concordo. Ormai è difficile stupirsi.


----------



## beleno (10 Settembre 2015)

Chissà come mai hanno deciso di ridurre la capienza della batteria.


----------



## Liuke (10 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie, per il 6 plus invece?


Dove ho scritto 6s intendevo 6plus ora modifico


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Chissà come mai hanno deciso di ridurre la capienza della batteria.



a me non risulta sia ridotta .. dove l'hai letto ?


----------



## beleno (10 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a me non risulta sia ridotta .. dove l'hai letto ?



Da HDBLOG
"_iPhone 6: 1810 mAh
iPhone 6S: 1715 mAh
iPhone 6 Plus: 2915 mAh
iPhone 6S Plus: 2750 mAh (unico dato da confermare)_"


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Da HDBLOG
> "_iPhone 6: 1810 mAh
> iPhone 6S: 1715 mAh
> iPhone 6 Plus: 2915 mAh
> iPhone 6S Plus: 2750 mAh (unico dato da confermare)_"



strano , non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.. non capisco la riduzione ( anche se id poco conto )


----------



## Brain84 (11 Settembre 2015)

Il Force Touch 3d lo copieranno TUTTI vedrete. Siamo tornati nel 2007 ed Apple ha aperto nuove strade.


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Settembre 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il Force Touch 3d lo copieranno TUTTI vedrete. Siamo tornati nel 2007 ed Apple ha aperto nuove strade.



tutti copiano tutti, l'ipad pro cosa é? la pencil cosa è? il multiview cosa è? il prossimo hanno tutti copieranno il force touch come è di consuetudine. come è successo anche con il touch id.

p.s.
sono contento che non è uscito un nuovo air da 10 pollici, ci ho azzeccato sul prodotto da prendere apple


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (11 Settembre 2015)

A parte che il force touch l'ha prima messo Huawei con il suo nuovo Huawei mate S, android già possedeva le api per il force touch, ma finora mai nessuna applicazione esterna ha sfruttato queste api. Chissà perchè. Fino appunto a Huawei con il mate S.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> A parte che il force touch l'ha prima messo Huawei con il suo nuovo Huawei mate S, android già possedeva le api per il force touch, ma finora mai nessuna applicazione esterna ha sfruttato queste api. Chissà perchè. Fino appunto a Huawei con il mate S.



vero , ma non sono paragonabili le 2 cose


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero , ma non sono paragonabili le 2 cose



Certo, quella di Apple è più un'innovazione a livello HW (infatti hanno messo uno strato di pannello in più per questa innovazione, per questo risulta più pesante e spesso, oltre ad aver tolto un pò di mAh alla batteria). Ma ciò che voglio dire è che non è una novità grossa, visto che già era sfruttabile su Android da anni (ma nessun sviluppatore lo ha mai sfruttato, per qualche strano motivo), fino ad ora con huawei e il mate S. Un pò come la pencil sull'ipad pro. Nulla di nuovo. Hanno solo migliorato le cose. Il punto è che Apple fa passare le cose per novità, è la moda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Certo, quella di Apple è più un'innovazione a livello HW (infatti hanno messo uno strato di pannello in più per questa innovazione, per questo risulta più pesante e spesso, oltre ad aver tolto un pò di mAh alla batteria). Ma ciò che voglio dire è che non è una novità grossa, visto che già era sfruttabile su Android da anni (ma nessun sviluppatore lo ha mai sfruttato, per qualche strano motivo), fino ad ora con huawei e il mate S. Un pò come la pencil sull'ipad pro. Nulla di nuovo. Hanno solo migliorato le cose. Il punto è che Apple fa passare le cose per novità, è la moda.



Ascolta , le battaglie AppleFan Vs Haters sono finite da un bel pezzo.. qui non inventa più nulla nessuno e onestamente nessuno ha più voglia di perdere tempo .. la verità è che se c'era già una cosa ma non era utilizzata nel modo corretto o non era stata implementata nel modo corretto e arriva tizio che la fa bene io gli stringo la mano... 

io ho avuto tutti gli iphone e pure i Galaxy quindi credimi che non ho nessun interesse a dirti na cosa per l'altra.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Io li detesto i galaxy.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Settembre 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Io li detesto i galaxy.



ma non è questo il punto di discussione !!!!!


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (11 Settembre 2015)

Non era nemmeno quello dell'essere un hater di appel ma vabbeh. Amen.


----------



## Milo (12 Settembre 2015)

Sinceramente non hanno portato novità interessanti, io ho un iphone 4 che devo cambiare (ha 4 anni e mezzo), penso che punterò il 6, aspettando qualche offerta dei negozi che lo porti sotto i 600...

Su internet è meglio evitare giusto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2015)

Paiono confermati i 2 GIGA DI RAM ... boooooommmm alla faccia della non novità :O


----------



## folletto (11 Ottobre 2015)

Per essere un S secondo me è un discreto upgrade rispetto al precedente, anzi ci faccio un pensierino anche perché non riesco più a star dietro a root, modding e rom cucinate con android per raggiunti limiti di età........passo / torno a iOS


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per essere un S secondo me è un discreto upgrade rispetto al precedente, anzi ci faccio un pensierino anche perché non riesco più a star dietro a root, modding e rom cucinate con android per raggiunti limiti di età........passo / torno a iOS




provato ieri , devo dire che è come me lo aspettavo.. un bel salto in avanti non un semplice update alla " S " classica .. per il discorso tornare a IOS , ti capisco ECCOME ..


----------



## carlocarlo (12 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> provato ieri , devo dire che è come me lo aspettavo.. un bel salto in avanti non un semplice update alla " S " classica .. per il discorso tornare a IOS , ti capisco ECCOME ..



i due giga secondo me sono tanta roba, per me non ha senso a questo giro comprare il 6 per risparmiare 100 euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Ottobre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> i due giga secondo me sono tanta roba, per me non ha senso a questo giro comprare il 6 per risparmiare 100 euro



Si vero , oggi conviene prendere l S che è sostanzialmente un telefono nuovo


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si vero , oggi conviene prendere l S che è sostanzialmente un telefono nuovo



e che durerà molto di piu del 6 normale


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> provato ieri , devo dire che è come me lo aspettavo.. un bel salto in avanti non un semplice update alla " S " classica .. per il discorso tornare a IOS , ti capisco ECCOME ..



Preso oggi passando da 3 a TIM. E' la prima volta che prendo un telefono "legandomi" per un certo tempo ad un operatore, spero di non pentirmene. Poi ti dirò le mie impressioni sul 6s


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Preso oggi passando da 3 a TIM. E' la prima volta che prendo un telefono "legandomi" per un certo tempo ad un operatore, spero di non pentirmene. Poi ti dirò le mie impressioni sul 6s



Sono tentato di andare a prendere la macchina e fare un salto al Carosello per comprarlo in Apple store.. che mi dici del tuo ?


----------



## folletto (15 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono tentato di andare a prendere la macchina e fare un salto al Carosello per comprarlo in Apple store.. che mi dici del tuo ?



Va bene, è una scheggia. L'unica cosa da dire è la versione del firmware non è ottimizzata al massimo, piccolezze eh, ma non è perfetta o quasi come mi sarei aspettato per un iphone che è uscito già da qualche mese. Tu hai il 6? Magari fammi qualche domanda specifica. Comunque direi che rispetto a un 5s (ce l'ha mia moglie) potenza e RAM maggiorata si sentono. Mi aspetto di più dalle prossime versioni iOS soprattutto per come verrà sfruttato l'uso del 3D touch (non so se si chiama così ma intendo le opzioni che si aprono con una pressione più intensa)


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Va bene, è una scheggia. L'unica cosa da dire è la versione del firmware non è ottimizzata al massimo, piccolezze eh, ma non è perfetta o quasi come mi sarei aspettato per un iphone che è uscito già da qualche mese. Tu hai il 6? Magari fammi qualche domanda specifica. Comunque direi che rispetto a un 5s (ce l'ha mia moglie) potenza e RAM maggiorata si sentono. Mi aspetto di più dalle prossime versioni iOS soprattutto per come verrà sfruttato l'uso del 3D touch (non so se si chiama così ma intendo le opzioni che si aprono con una pressione più intensa)



Si si chiama cosi .. allora io cambio spesso cell perchè me li regalano per lavoro  .. li uso un paio di foto poi li devo ridare... adesso che sono senza " sponsor " ho il mio vecchio iPhone 5 quindi sarebbe un Upgrade bello alto . 

non lo so ci sto pensando .


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si si chiama cosi .. allora io cambio spesso cell perchè me li regalano per lavoro  .. li uso un paio di foto poi li devo ridare... adesso che sono senza " sponsor " ho il mio vecchio iPhone 5 quindi sarebbe un Upgrade bello alto .
> 
> non lo so ci sto pensando .



Cacchio di lavoro fai, Lollo?


----------



## BB7 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ho degli amici col 6s e già rispetto al mio 6 è un razzo. Solo il Touch Id è qualcosa di impressionante. Il 3d touch non è ancora sfruttato al massimo delle sue potenzialità ma già permette di effettuare delle operazioni molto comode in breve tempo


----------

